# Inspection pictures



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

what in the world is going on here? 










Craig's List anyone?










John Crapper's fault?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A few interesting pics. The comments piss me off though, some of the people have no idea what they are talking about.

~Matt


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I like this one:

Perfect location for a fireworks show.


----------

